

Ozzie: IE will be the "best browser for Windows without compromise" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/node/148876

======
makecheck
What companies "will do", and what products "will be", is never news.
Microsoft in particular has been saying (and lying) about such things for
years.

Believe it when you see it. Not before.

